# Does riser or bowstring color matter in competition?



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

Color of both does matter but unfortunately you just have to see which works for you.
Generally I like a contrast between the two and I'd prefer a matte riser however they haven't previously been common.
The worst I ever had was polished aluminum, looked great on the rack but miserable to shoot.


----------



## Fly2High (Feb 25, 2019)

Grantmac,

Thanks for that info. I especially like the comment about polished aluminum and a desire for a matte finish. I will say that I saw some shooting a bare or polished silvered riser and thought it looked amazing but clearly it might not be practical for competition. I have heard LAS announcers comment on glare so I can see why a matte finish might be helpful. I was all ready to order a shiny riser too. Maybe I should rethink my choice for function of aesthetics.


All,


I ask these questions on 'aiming' a barebow because I have, until now, been only shooting compound with a peep. No need to care what the string color is when you are looking though a hole in it. I am curious what colors, string and riser, others have found improved their ability to see the string and separate the riser from it as an aid in aiming.

My thinking, at first, was a while or bright colored string might stand out against a dark riser. Not sure this is true. I held up my Apple charging cable, which is white, and noticed that it seems to go black when I was focusing on something in the distance. Maybe a lighter riser might help more and I should ignore the color of the string.

Thoughts?


----------



## jharms80439 (Mar 2, 2019)

Fly2High,

I initially tried bright colors (red, green & yellow) and couldn't do it. The colors overloaded my eye and I noticed my eyes were really tired after a day of shooting. Tried black too, which was easy on the eyes, but wanted a bit of contrast.

Ended up with matte gray Gillo G2. Easy on the eyes and still provides a bit of contrast. It's not the blingiest out there but works for me.

Hope this helps!

John


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I have shot just about every color bow that existed. Bright florescent pink, yellow and green from 1990s PSE to bright polished aluminum. I like to change colors of bows as I have owned at least a hundred since 1955. I have used bright florescent strings to black. Never even considered that there might be a problem to the eye with bows or strings. Had problems with certain colored peeps though.


----------



## Kevin Lee (Mar 26, 2019)

I've always been a blue person, but now I'm trying to transition to orange. I guess I follow the color of my arrows.


----------

